# [MINI-HOW-TO] XDesktopWaves

## Poe

Oto obiecany (w temacie X'y i bajerki) turotial do programu xdeskopwaves. byly jeszcze w tym tutku screeny, ale niesteyt nie mam juz ich na dysku a serwer pewnego dnia zostal wyczyszczony... myślę, że spodoba sie  :Smile: 

instalujemy, standardowo, bez zadnych cudowań

```

emerge xdesktopwaves

```

i odpalamy poleceniem

```

xdesktopwaves -o -p -c -j -e

```

Xdesktopwaves

Strona Projektu: http://xdesktopwaves.sourceforge.net/

Po namowach i własnych przemysleniach postanowiłem napisac kolejny, krótki turotial z dziedziny linuksowej. Tym razem jest to prosty, aczkolwiek dosc efektowny gadżet własciwie nic nie dającym poza przyjemnym dla oka.... no własnie... do czego jest ten program? co nim mozna zdziałać? Ano, xdekstwav odpala się na tzw. root window, czyli głównym oknie X'owym. a co powoduje? Otóż w mgnieniu oka nasza tapeta staje się dnem, hmm... jeziora/morza/stawu/zbiornika wodnego.. podczas ruszania kursorem, przesuwaniem okien czy wywoływaniu menu, tafla wody marszczy się, tworzą się "kółeczka" (nie pamiętam jak to sie fachowo nazywa  :Wink:  ). Pomysł ciekawy, prawda? Ale gdyby to była jedna, defaultowa woda, to cóż to by była za frajda, dla ludzi takich jak my - miłujących sie w oryginalnych i niepowtarzalnych pulpitach. Tak więc jest szereg opcji, za pomocą których można wystylizować "własną wodę". za chwilę wszystko przedstawię co i jak, tylko muszę wspomnieć o dość istotnej sprawie - nawet na dosc szybkich maszynach (np. moj celeron 2.0, 376mb ram, gf2 mx400 64mb) bardzo mocno zjada zasoby przy ustawieniu wysokich detali i np. mocnego deszczu i wiatru... Deszczu i wiatru? Tak, deszczu i wiatru... Woda może delikatnie się marszczyć pod wpływem lekkiej bryzy, jak i burzyć przy sztormowych wichrach. do tego co jakiś czas, na nasz 'zbiorniczek' moze spaść zabłąkana kropelka, jak i desktop moze być wręcz zalewany wiadrami wody. a sama woda? do wyboru, do koloru (to szczegolnie)... od niebieskiej [ -c 1 ] poprzez krystaliczną [ -c 5], czerwoną [ -c 8 ] (jak Andrea Muller z Linux Magazine, ładnie to ujął - "kojarzącej się,. prawde mówiąc, raczej z wypadkiem w zakładach chemicznych, niż wakacjami".) aż do bardzo ładnie wyglądającej, białej wody z szarymi załamaniami [ -c 9 ]. Jezeli nie będzie sie podobać aden kolor, mozna skomponować własny.do tego wystarczą opcje -wc [kolor wody] -sc [kolor nieba] i -lc [kolor rewleksów świetlnych]. Podsumowując, cieszy oko, boli procka  :Wink: 

Dostępne opcje

```

$xdesktopwaves [opcja1] [opcja2] [opcja3] [itd]

-----------------------------

-q [0-9] => jakość

-c [0-9] => kolor wody

-o => wyłączenie przezroczystości wody

-i => gdy na pulpicie nic sie nie dzieje, wchodzi na "bieg jałowy" i nie zuzywa mocy obliczeniowej

-w => uruchomienie programu w osobnym oknie

-nwm => wyłącza fale powstające podczas ruszania kursorem

-nww => wyłącza fale powstające podczas przesuwania okien

-e => programu nie trzeba kończyć za pomocą [ctrl] + [c]

-st [1-10] => wiatr [siła]

-rn [1-10] => deszcz [sila]

########

 Tworzenie własnych kolorów

########

-wc [kolor] => kolor wody

-sc [kolor] => kolor nieba

-lc [kolor] => kolor refleksów

Może się przydać lista kolorów

$showrgb | less

```

Podsumowanie:

Nowatorski pomysł, w niezłym wykonaniu, ale kosztem sporego obciążenia

Plusy:

+ ciekawy pomysł

+ dobrze wykonane

+ miłe dla oka 

Minusy:

- zbut duże obciążenie procesora przy wyzszych jakościach

- po dłuższym czasie potrafi męczyć

Dla użytkowników KDE

Użytkownicy tego srodowiska muszą chwilke pobawic się w Centrum sterowania, z tego względu, ze KDE juz zajmuję "root windowa" swoim własnym oknem [kdesktop]. Aby móc użyć xdesktopwaves na KDE należy postępować tak:

Control Center | Desktop | Behsvior | Allow programs in the desktop window [zaznaczyć]

To wszsytko. teraz juz mozna normalnie odpalic  :Smile: 

cóż... chyba to wszystko. krótko, ale chyba wystarczająco  :Smile: 

czekam na opinię i pozdrawiam

Źródła:

Linux Magazine nr18, wydanie polskie, str. 93 "Na Fali" Andrea Muller + własne doswiadczenia i przezycia

Tutek mojego autorstwa, pisany na innym forum

----------

## ilny

Dzieki za how-to, efekt ciekawy   :Very Happy:  ale musze powiedziec ze jak mam wlaczonego conky'ego na pulpicie to nie widac na nim prawie nic   :Wink:  no i myslalem ze na najwyzszej jakosci bedzie wygladalo ciut lepiej   :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## rane

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i odpalamy poleceniem
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ej!!!! Nie dziala!!!!!!  Wywala: "xdesktopwaves: illegal option: -p"

(tak wiem, kiepski dowcip - MSPANC)  :Smile: 

Fajny program i fajny efekt, bawie sie od pol godziny i nie moge przestac.  :Smile: 

Przechodzac do meritum sprawy:

Nie chcialbys podzielic sie tym opisem z http://wiki.gentoo.pl ?

----------

## ilny

 *rane wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fajny program i fajny efekt, bawie sie od pol godziny i nie moge przestac. 
> 
> 

 

Rane mam prosbe moglbys zamiescic jakiegos screena w celu porownania, wiem wiem ze sa na necie ale chcialbym zobaczyc u jakiegos "gentoowca" latwiej mi bedzie ewentualnie dojsc co jest nie tak bo musze powiedziec ze u mnie to troche marnie wyglada   :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## rane

Prosze bardzo: http://dev.gentoo.org/~rane/xdesk.jpg

Ciezko to sfotografowac, ale generalna idea jest taka, ze wydaje sie jakby na tapecie byla woda i kazde poruszenie myszka czy oknami ja maci...

Calkiem fajne, ale jeszcze fajniej byloby miec w tle plywajace w akwarium rybki...  :Smile: 

----------

## endel

 *rane wrote:*   

> Calkiem fajne, ale jeszcze fajniej byloby miec w tle plywajace w akwarium rybki... 

  Zapusc sobie w tle xfishtank  :Smile:  Wyglada nawet fajnie - xdesktopwaves + xfishtank (z opcja -d) + tapeta z roslinkami w tle  :Smile:  screenshot

widac tez zuzycie procka  :Wink: Last edited by endel on Thu Feb 23, 2006 2:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## BeteNoire

Fajny bajer, ale normalnie używać się tego nie da  :Wink:  Zadowalająca jakość efektów=niezadowalające obciążenie systemu.

----------

## Poe

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Fajny bajer, ale normalnie używać się tego nie da  Zadowalająca jakość efektów=niezadowalające obciążenie systemu.

 

pisalem to na samym poczatku :} 

@rane, chyba sie podziele  :Smile:  milo ze podoba sie opis

ktos chcial rybki? xfishtank  :Smile: 

----------

## Nomen

A mi przy próbie instalacji wyskakuje taki błąd:  :Sad: 

emerge xdesktopwaves

```

Calculating dependencies  ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) x11-misc/xdesktopwaves-1.3 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) xdesktopwaves-1.3.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-xdesktopwaves-1.3

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) xdesktopwaves-1.3.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xdesktopwaves-1.3.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/xdesktopwaves-1.3/wor                                                                            k

>>> Source unpacked.

gcc -I/usr/X11R6/include -O2 -DXDW_MAX_OPTIMIZATION=2 -c xdesktopwaves.c -o xdes                                                                            ktopwaves.o

xdesktopwaves.c: In function `xdwOperateCellsOpt1':

xdesktopwaves.c:1521: error: can't find a register in class `BREG' while reloadi                                                                            ng `asm'

xdesktopwaves.c:1522: error: can't find a register in class `BREG' while reloadi                                                                            ng `asm'

xdesktopwaves.c:1523: error: can't find a register in class `BREG' while reloadi                                                                            ng `asm'

xdesktopwaves.c:1524: error: can't find a register in class `BREG' while reloadi                                                                            ng `asm'

xdesktopwaves.c:1525: error: can't find a register in class `BREG' while reloadi                                                                            ng `asm'

make: *** [xdesktopwaves.o] Błąd 1

!!! ERROR: x11-misc/xdesktopwaves-1.3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 21, Exitcode 2

!!! failed building program

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

----------

